# Info on Colnago Ti bikes



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

Experts in all things 'nago, I seek assistance.

I'm looking at this bike on eBay...
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...901947&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_659wt_1167

A bit pricey, but hey, I'm just looking at the moment.

Doing some research here, and I can't seem to find a to Colnago with what looks like an internal or integrated headset like this one, or with similar decals.

Anyone able to shed some light on what model this might be?

It sure is pretty and it's my size too.

Cheers,
Grumps


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Experts in all things 'nago, I seek assistance.
> 
> I'm looking at this bike on eBay...
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320457901947&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_659wt_1167
> ...


I don't even think that is a Colnago. It looks like it is a bike that has had a Colnago sticker set put on it. It doesn't look like a CT1, CT2, or Bitanio. It could be a Titanio, but I doubt that too. Plus, Colnago didn't start using integrated headsets until just recently on the CLX, CX-1, and EPS.

If I were you, I would ask for a lot more detailed pics of the frame. Usually, the name of the frame is written on the right side of the top tube close to the seat tube.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks for that.

That's kind of my thinking too. I thought all the ti Colnagos were from the "external" headset era. The decals don't seem to be original, though I wouldn't kick it out of bed if it was a genuine Colnago and the original decals had been replaced with these old school ones.

I'll ask about the serial number and more pics.

Would anyone know if there should be a clover leaf somewhere on it, like under the BB or on the brake bridge?

To be honest I don't know much at all about their ti bikes, but the headset through me into some confusion.

I'll see what the seller comes back with.

Cheers,
Grumps


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Hmmm I'm no expert, but it could be a Bititan. Do a Google search and compare it with some photos. Looks like the Decals were added on. 

You could also ask the seller to supply you with the frame number.


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm with fabsroman - I don't think it's a Colnago. It also looks like it has sloping geometry and I don't think Colnago ever made any of their ti bikes with sloping geo. And it is definitely not a Bititan!! Bititans have twin downtubes, hence the name.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Yeah, you're right*



ctam said:


> I'm with fabsroman - I don't think it's a Colnago. It also looks like it has sloping geometry and I don't think Colnago ever made any of their ti bikes with sloping geo. And it is definitely not a Bititan!! Bititans have twin downtubes, hence the name.


I forgot about the double downtubes. That sure is a gorgeous bike!


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*It's not a Colnago*

First off, they never made a sloping model except for the CT series. Second, they never made steel, Al or Ti bikes with semi wishbone seat stays. Further, excluding the early Bitian, the top and down tubes were shaped. Some in Gilco style, some with an ovalised DT. Nice looking ride though.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

That pretty much confirms it, it's a ti frame of some sort with some old school repro decals added on.

As a ti frame, it may be nice enough, but the decals don't justify the price.

Thanks for the assistance folks, mucho appreciato.

Grumps


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

That's no colnago. I wouldn't consider this bike for 2 reasons. Primarily, because he's trying to deceive the buyer into thinking he is getting a real colnago ( the description is also carefully worded to avoid saying if its new or used). secondly, if you search ebay you can find new/real colnago CT1/CT2 for the same money, which are fantastic bikes.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

There is a CT1 on Aussie eBay at the moment but alas, it's too small for me otherwise I'd be on it.

I've asked for the model, the year it was built and the serial number to help me decode the above information if he isn't sure. I'll see what pans out, but I'd also hate for anyone else to get burned thinking they were buying a Colnago. I mean, it might be a great frame in any event, but please, advertise it for what it is.

I also appreciate the seller may not know it's not a Colnago himself, so I'm not about to level criticism at the seller just yet.

Grumps


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Give him a link to this thread and see if he changes the auction. Soemthing tells me that he will not. I too would hate to see somebody buy that bike thinking it is a Colnago, but that is what sucks about ebay. There really isn't any fraud policy on it, and for an American buyer to try to sue an Australian seller will be like pulling teeth. I would be seriously irritated if I bought that bike from the guy for that kind of money thinking that it is actually a Colnago.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

The curved seatstays sort of imply that its an old and cheap low-end Litespeedthat cost less than quality steel frames. The decals are 1980s Saronni era decals.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

Rehashing an old thread...

The bike didn't sell. It's up for sale again with no reserve.

I had asked the seller about the bike when it was previously advertised, ie: model, year and serial number and got this...

"This is a full titanium frame. I don't know exactly the model name but there's no paint on it. I took the old stickers off and put new ones on to try and get a more retro look about it. I've had it for 2 years and haven't ridden it much"

I replied that I wasn't sure it was a Colnago due to the headset and shape of the stays. I again asked for the serial but got no response. So he has been warned.

Same ad as before basically:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Colnago-Tita...ptZAU_Sport_Cycling_Bikes?hash=item4a9d3d1c90

I'm about to slap the "Report Item" button. 

It's Christmas, there's enough rip-off merchants this time of year without this.

Grumps


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Rehashing an old thread...
> 
> The bike didn't sell. It's up for sale again with no reserve.
> 
> ...


I would report it too, but I seriously doubt anybody at e-bay will do anything about it because they do not have the expertise to ascertain whether you or the seller is correct. I tried to report a fake Colnago several years ago and the auction stayed up. Then, I tried to report the reposting off a Colnago that was using the same pcitures as one that had sold a couple months earrlier on e-bay, but that auction stayed up. About the only ones they take down are the ones wherein the seller is trying to circumvent e-bay fees, or at least that is my impression on the matter.

If you do report it, you should put a link in your report to this thread. However, I don't even think that is an option on e-bay either, but I'll admit to not having reported anybody in quite a while. I don't look at every Colnago auction like I used to.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> If you do report it, you should put a link in your report to this thread.


Yep, did that. Didn't have much choice given the reporting form only allows a very limited number of characters. Rather than try to explain the intracacies and history in text message speak, I linked this thread.

What annoys me is I have given the seller a warning that I am concerned the bike is not actually a Colnago, but a serial number would assist me, and... no response.

I'm almost tempted to bid $1m on it, win the auction, not pay and wear the 1 negative feedback. At least it saves someone from buying something that's not what they thought it was and I can always leave negative feedback too.

Of course, that's just turning it into a soap opera and it all gets very petulant. I'll see if eBay does anything about it.

Grumps


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Yep, did that. Didn't have much choice given the reporting form only allows a very limited number of characters. Rather than try to explain the intracacies and history in text message speak, I linked this thread.
> 
> What annoys me is I have given the seller a warning that I am concerned the bike is not actually a Colnago, but a serial number would assist me, and... no response.
> 
> ...


The reason he doesn't give you a serial number is because he knows it isn't a Colnago. He is just trying to play dumb about the entire situation. Who buys a Colnago without knowing what model Colnago it is? There is so much poop in his reply that you need to wear boots just to read it.

Hopefully, nobody is stupid enough to bid on it, but I have been surprised over and over again on e-bay. The saying "a sucker is born every minute" seems to hold true on e-bay.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

Price is now up to AU$1200.

Yep, there are people who don't do their research. Gees, it didn't look right to me, and I'm no genius. 

Grumps


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

Okay, he got back to me with the serial. It doesn't have one "the sticker must have fallen off".

Bwahahahaaa, nice try.

Grumps


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm convinced that the frame is a cheap, low end OEM frame manufactured by Litespeed for companies like LeMond, Basso, etc. etc. The hint is the curved seat stay. That's the signature trademark of Merlin/Litepseed/Seven/Spectrum/Lynskey lineage of frames. No halfway decent mid-end frame would weigh 7.35 kg with those components. Several steel frames are lighter than that.


----------



## mark_h (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks for the info on this bike, now I don't have to get up at 7am on new years day to bid...
I also got no reply when I asked for detailed photos of the frame...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> I don't even think that is a Colnago. It looks like it is a bike that has had a Colnago sticker set put on it. It doesn't look like a CT1, CT2, or Bitanio. It could be a Titanio, but I doubt that too. Plus, Colnago didn't start using integrated headsets until just recently on the CLX, CX-1, and EPS.
> 
> If I were you, I would ask for a lot more detailed pics of the frame. Usually, the name of the frame is written on the right side of the top tube close to the seat tube.


I don't think it is either. Did Colnago even make a nude TI frame? I thought all theirs were painted. I also love how they say it'd cost $12 with that parts mix when there's really nothing all that special on it. Rear dropouts would indicate if it was a Merlin AFAIK. Guessing it's a bargain basement TI bike that was stickered to say Colnago. Those stickers don't look correct for the year of that bike either.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

iyeoh said:


> The curved seatstays sort of imply that its an old and cheap low-end Litespeedthat cost less than quality steel frames. The decals are 1980s Saronni era decals.


But they are using them again on the modern repros...probably not hard to get or make


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

Bike is on sale for the third time, this time advertised as a "Colnago branded titanium" bike.

Nothing in the ad actually says it isnt a Colnago, but I'm pleased he is finally not eluding to it being a Colnago. Wonder what went down with the last sale! Anyway...

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Colnago-bran...cling_Bikes?hash=item4a9dac163c#ht_639wt_1167

BIN for AU$8000. Bwahahahaaa.

Grumps


----------



## angeluci (May 24, 2009)

AU$8000 ! Now that is an expensive "brand" , yeah Grumps; had a good chuckle at that myself. 
uci


----------

